# They're five weeks old as of yesterday...



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The toy graveyard: The poor decapitated and disemboweled ducky. Karma likes toys a little too much.


The yard: I tried to keep the baby toys away from Karma since she did not like going into the tunnel, but alas, she just shoved her head through the top hole:


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: cute puppies and beautiful Karma. Lovely photos. Such a nice kennel and play area for the pups.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It's hard to find something cuter than 5 weeks old puppies!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so stinkin cute!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

They are so cute, I like your kennel area.


----------



## carolyn62058 (Apr 29, 2015)

Such cute puppies but boy they can move fast and get into things quick.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sue, bottle that puppy breath! Very nice


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

They are just so adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I like your outdoor play yard. Looks like lots of fun for puppies! I think you need to take some close up puppy pictures too. ... just so we can uh.. well ... see cute babies up close!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great looking pups!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks all, I will try to put up some closer picts later.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh wow they are super cute. Karma is a beauty . daisy was my great destroyer of toys. Like their tunnels.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Some of these photos are four weeks and some are five weeks. 





In the igloo:


My little guy says Cots are Cool!


This is about as close up as I have gotten so far:


For those that like him, Goofy Moofie says Hi Y'all!


Got to have at least one group photo, not sure they are all there...

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Aaaaawww!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome! Love the pics!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great way to begin my monday. I love Moofie. Karma is such a great mom and the pups cuteness just gave me sweetness overlaod.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Cute pictures. Moofie is gorgeous!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

So fluffy!!! They're such cute puppies. I think Moofie is one handsome dude!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Just adorable! And a nice set-up!


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

I reported your post for being too adorable for public viewing :wub: 
They all look awesome.

PS: our pup will be five weeks this weekend, we can't wait to bring her home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thanks, those babies have all gone to their new home, as that was back in August. That little yard has Odie and Oscar in it now, and it is covered with yucky white stuff. Potter and Peeves did finally eat the tunnel, but it was only 30 bucks on Amazon, and it lasted until they were about 17 weeks old, and then well, it did not survive. It was a lot of fun while it lasted though. 

Considering good dog toys cost 10 or more dollars, that tunnel thingy was a bargain.


----------



## vonHuggs (Dec 17, 2015)

Love your set up!


----------

